# Jack 7months floppy ears



## Jackieboy1116 (Jun 20, 2017)

When should my pups ears stand up? He's 7 months old and they just flop to the side.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Even so Jack is handsome with his floppy ears. 

This older thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/686969-floppy-ears.html


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

7 months might be too old but have you looked into taking them? I know some dogs have thin weak ears and they need to be taped to help them stand but I think you have to do it early on. His ears seem to be up but floppy so that may be something to look into


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would take action now as they have a ways to go still and ask a few GSD breeders or his own breeder.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much yet to be honest. My guys did not fully , solidly go up until about 13 months ! After that super strong but they were thick , like your looks to be . I did start some taping at about 8 months but to be honest I'm not sure that really helps. That right ear I bet goes up before the left but at 7 months I wouldn't obsess but you could certainly look into some taping methods. They still may both go up without it.


----------



## Oscar - debieky (Jun 27, 2017)

my pup is a week short to be 5 months still got floppy ears i am waiting two weeks then i will tape them if they don't go up themselves


----------

